# Shrimp food?



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

What's everyone feeding their shrimp?


----------



## Broutilde (Nov 7, 2018)

Got 60 shrimps, feeding them every other day with green peas (frozen), spinach (frozen). They're not big fans of zucchinis nor cucumber. Once in a while I'll give them some Hikari shrimp pellets for proteins.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

Pellets of all sorts/algae wafers


----------



## barvinok (Nov 20, 2011)

Kale, stinging nettle, dandelion leaves, zucchini flowers, shelled frozen peas, oatmeal 2-3 times a month.


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

New life spectrum Thera-A twice a day. roughly 8 to 10 1 mm size each time to about 10 adult shrimp and 20+ smaller shrimp. 
5 ml to 7.5 ml of kelp meal tea (roughly 1000 microsiemens concentration) to a 10 gallon tank after 50% water change. http://www.healthyhorses.co.nz/acadian-kelp/AcadianKelpMeal analysis.jpg?attredirects=0

Rest of the diet is supplemented by algae in tank.


----------

